#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Dringend Hilfe gesucht! Kann Tramal so etwas auslösen ? >

## Seven

Hallo, 
da ich nicht mehr weiss was ich machen soll, versuche ich es mal hier im Forum. Mein Mann wurde vor ca. einem Jahr an der Bandscheibe operiert und einige Monate später auch noch am Kopf. Seit der ersten OP nimmt er Tramal-Tropfen, seit der 2. OP noch zusätzlich Novalgin. Er ist die ganze Zeit schon immer irgendwie ein bisschen verändert gewesen, ab so dass man damit leben konnte. Seit zwei Wochen ist jetzt alles ganz schlimm geworden.  
Er redet sehr oft total undeutlich, wie jemand der total betrunken ist. Schläft manchmal den ganzen Tag (er hat zur Zeit Urlaub) bringt Wochentage durcheinander. Springt plötzlich auf und sucht irgendetwas, ohne jeden Grund. Erzählt völlig zusammenhangslose Dinge. Vergisst innerhalb von einem Tag manche Sachen. Hat einen ganz komischen starren Blick, fixiert sich auf einmal auf etwas total unwichtiges und macht ein großes Problem daraus usw... er ist total verändert und ich bekomme es langsam mit der Angst zu tun, das er zwischendurch ab und zu auch mal ganz schnell wütend wird. 
Wenn ich mit ihm rede, streitet er alles ab und sagt, ich würde mir das alles nur einbilden. Aber das schlimmst ist, dass er in diesem Zustand auch noch Auto fährt und sich und andere gefährdet. Bis jetzt gab es nur Schäden am eigenen Auto (geplatzte Reifen usw.) aber wer weiss, was als nächstes kommt... 
Er will nicht mit mir zum Arzt, weil er ja der Meinung ist es geht ihm gut. Ich soll auch auf keinen Fall mit dem Arzt reden. Jeden Tag wenn ich zur Arbeit gehen, habe ich nur noch Angst, dass etwas passiert, aber ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll... Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal einen Tip für mich... ich weiss nicht, ob diese ganzen Nebenwirkungen durch die Tramal-Tropfen entstehen können...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo erstmal... 
nur nochmal zum Klarverstehen Dein Mann wurde vor ca 1 Jahr operiert und nimmt immer noch Tramaltropfen?
Wenn ja warum nimmt er die den?
Wer hat ihm die Verschrieben?
Und wo bekommt er den nachschub her wenn er nicht zum Arzt will? 
Was ist den mit einem möglichen Suchtpotenzial bei ihm? Es ist zwar umstritten ob Tramal süchtig macht oder nicht allerdings bei so langer Einnahme..... 
Hast du schon einmal mit seinem behandelten Arzt gesprochen?
Bist du die "Einzigste" der das "neue" Verhalten deines Mannes auffällt? 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Seven

Hallo Schubser, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Die zweite OP war im August 2007 (Kopf - Aneurysma) er hat seit dem durchgehend starke Kopfschmerzen und bekommt die Tramal-und Novalgin-Tropfen jede Woche vom Arzt verschrieben.
Er möchte nicht, dass ich mit dem Arzt spreche, weil er Angst hat, die Tropfen nicht mehr zu bekommen und dass er die Schmerzen dann aushalten muss. Vor der 2. OP hatte er Tramal vom Orthopäden bekommen auf Grund der 1. OP im März 2007 (Bandscheibe). 
Ich bin nicht die einzige, der das Verhalten auffällt. Er ist auch schon aus unserem Bekanntenkreis angesprochen worden, aber das verdrängt er oder meint ich würde es den anderen so sagen. Er versteht überhaupt nicht, was los ist, da er der Meinung ist, es geht ihm gut und ich würde versuchen ihm etwas einzureden. Wenn ihn darum bitte, wenigstens nicht Auto zu fahren, wird er wütend. Ich komme mir vor, als würde ich mit einer Wand reden... 
Gruß
Seven

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mein Rat, rede mit dem Arzt auch gegen den Willen deines Mannes. 
Er wird die Schmerzen nicht ertragen müssen (!) es gibt genug adäquate Schmerzmittel auf dem Markt! 
Er ist ja aus deinen Beschreibungen nicht nur eine Gefahr für sich sondern auch für seine Umwelt -> Autofahren..

----------


## Küken

Könnte natürlich auch von der OP kommen. 
Rede mal mit einem guten Arzt.   
Lg küken

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na wenn das erst seit 14 Tagen ist und die OP schon so lange zurück liegt....
glaub ich persönlich nicht daran..... 
Ausserdem meine ich das Wesenveränderungen bei Tramaleinnahme (nicht nur Missbrauch!) bekannt sind.... 
Deswegen mit dem Arzt reden.... 
Hmm, aber es gibt ja nix was es nicht gibt.....

----------


## Küken

Ich kenn das vom Nachbarn meiner Oma, war früher ein ganz netter mensch, inzwischen beobachtet krnakhaft die Nachbarschaft und klaut wohl auch... 
Und er hats wirklich nicht nötig, aber er erkennt das unrecht nicht.  
Lg küken

----------


## Seven

Nachdem ich meinem Mann gesagt habe, dass ich jetzt alleine mit dem Arzt sprechen werde, hat er seit Dienstag keine Tramaltropfen mehr genommen. Er spricht jetzt wieder besser (meistens) aber bringt immer noch sehr viel durcheinander, er ist sehr langsam bei seinen Bewegungen und schläft fast den ganzen Tag und seine Laune ist sehr wechselhaft (schnell wütend). 
Vorgestern ist er die Treppe runtergefallen und ihm fällt auch vieles aus der Hand. 
Er muss in ca. 1 Woche wieder arbeiten, wenn er so zur Arbeit geht, schickt sein Chef ihn wieder nach Hause... 
Kann es sein, dass die Wirkung des Tramals erst langsam nachlässt ?

----------


## Anja

Hallo Seven, 
wie schon erwähnt, kann Tramal abhängig machen. 
Ich hatte, aufgrund eines starken Rheumaschubs Tramal verschrieben bekommen. Da ich sehr dünn war (ich hatte Essprobleme) wirkten natürlich nur einige Tropfen. 
Aber ich lief nur noch im "benommenen" Zustand herum, hatte auch Sprachprobleme und wollte nur noch schlafen.
Da Tramal aber mir die Schmerzen nahm, wurde ich fast süchtig nach dem Zeug und nur Dank einer Ärztin kam ich davon wieder weg. 
Fazit: es hilft Schmerzen zu demmen, kann aber auch ganz schlimme Folgen haben, wenn die Dosierung nicht genau eingehalten wird. 
Ein Tip: sprich mit dem Arzt. Nicht um Deinen Mann zu bevormunden, sondern um ihm zu helfen. Als mir die Tropfen weggenommen wurden, war ich auch erst der Meinung, alle seien gegen mich. Heute bin ich dankbar darüber. 
Alles Gute für Dich und Deinen Mann,
Anja

----------


## baesle

Hallo, ich nehme auch Tramal glücklicherweise kann ich es so nehmen wie ich es brauche und versuche es immer zu vermeiden aber wenn ich sehr starke Schmerzen habe geht es einfach nicht anderst. Nach meiner OP hatte ich Tramal jeden Tag mehrfach genommen teilweise bis zu 40 Tropfen und ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie es deinem Mann geht. Das ist ein´Teufelszeug. Die Schmerzen sind weg und ich fühle mich wie "unter Drogen". Es ist alles ganz toll und ganz einfach aber wehe es läßt nach dann muß ich schlafen und wenn ich nicht schlafen konnte oder durfte bin ich aggressiv geworden. Ich hab leider keine andere Möglichkeit mit anderen Medikamenten aber ich versuche so viel wie möglich zu verzichten. Mir hat es viel geholfen über die Ereignisse mit und nacxh TRamal zu sprechen und auch darüber wütend sein zu dürfen. Aber ich denke es dauert wirklich eine gewisse Zeit bis der Körper sich wieder an das ohne gewöhnen kann. Gruß

----------


## mueseling

> Hallo, 
> da ich nicht mehr weiss was ich machen soll, versuche ich es mal hier im Forum. Mein Mann wurde vor ca. einem Jahr an der Bandscheibe operiert und einige Monate später auch noch am Kopf. Seit der ersten OP nimmt er Tramal-Tropfen, seit der 2. OP noch zusätzlich Novalgin. Er ist die ganze Zeit schon immer irgendwie ein bisschen verändert gewesen, ab so dass man damit leben konnte. Seit zwei Wochen ist jetzt alles ganz schlimm geworden.  
> Er redet sehr oft total undeutlich, wie jemand der total betrunken ist. Schläft manchmal den ganzen Tag (er hat zur Zeit Urlaub) bringt Wochentage durcheinander. Springt plötzlich auf und sucht irgendetwas, ohne jeden Grund. Erzählt völlig zusammenhangslose Dinge. Vergisst innerhalb von einem Tag manche Sachen. Hat einen ganz komischen starren Blick, fixiert sich auf einmal auf etwas total unwichtiges und macht ein großes Problem daraus usw... er ist total verändert und ich bekomme es langsam mit der Angst zu tun, das er zwischendurch ab und zu auch mal ganz schnell wütend wird. 
> Wenn ich mit ihm rede, streitet er alles ab und sagt, ich würde mir das alles nur einbilden. Aber das schlimmst ist, dass er in diesem Zustand auch noch Auto fährt und sich und andere gefährdet. Bis jetzt gab es nur Schäden am eigenen Auto (geplatzte Reifen usw.) aber wer weiss, was als nächstes kommt... 
> Er will nicht mit mir zum Arzt, weil er ja der Meinung ist es geht ihm gut. Ich soll auch auf keinen Fall mit dem Arzt reden. Jeden Tag wenn ich zur Arbeit gehen, habe ich nur noch Angst, dass etwas passiert, aber ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll... Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal einen Tip für mich... ich weiss nicht, ob diese ganzen Nebenwirkungen durch die Tramal-Tropfen entstehen können...

  
Hallo, 
Dein Mann ist offensichtlich überdosiert und nimmt vermutlich die Tramal-Tropfen nach Belieben. Er sollte sich umstellen lassen auf eine Kombination aus einem Anti-Depressivum (machen nicht süchtig) und, wenn er unbedingt ein Schmerzmittel braucht, auf retardierte Tramal-Tabletten (z. B. Tramal-Long), die nach einem festen Zeitschema eingenommen werden müssen. Die Verhaltensweisen Deines Mannes stehen auch auf dem Beipackzettel: Dysphorie und Verwirrtheit. Er muss sich mit seinem Problem konfrontieren lassen, ansonsten wird er in eine üble Suchtkarriere schliddern.
LG, 
Joachim
(selbst medikamentenabhängig)

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo,
Tramal kann sicher sehr viel machen, aber ich hätte diese Symptome (oder erstmal Symptome allgemein) schon früher nach der OP erwartet und nciht erst nach diesem Zeitraum. Aber die Tatsache, dass es etwas besser ist, spricht für die Wirkung des Tramal. Was mich allerdings wundert ist folgendes: dein Mann wurde am Kopf operiert, bekommt im Laufe der Zeit Wesensveränderungen und neurologische Ausfälle - wurde denn bildgebende Diagnostik vom Kopf gemacht, als diese Symptome auftraten? Ein Computertomogramm wenigstens? Gerade bei einer neurochirurgischen Vorgeschichte sllte man doch immer in mehrere Richtungen denken. Einerseits natürlich die Medikamentennebenwirkung (und Tramal wirkt auf jeden unterschiedlich, oft aber sedierend), aber andererseits auch die neurologische Vorgeschichte.
Ich hoffe, für euch hat inzwischen alles einen guten Verlauf genommen!!

----------


## mersin2

Nur zur Info:
Tramal / Tramadol (egal ob retard, Tropfen, Tabletten) sollte man nicht zusammen mit Antidepressiva einnehmen wegen der Gefahr des Serotoninsyndroms.

----------


## SabiMa

Du solltest mit einem Arzt das Problem besprechen. Der kann dir helfen und hat dieselbe Situation wahrscheinlich schon zig-mal erlebt und kann dir bestimmt auch einen guten Rat geben hinsichtlich der Aberkennung deines Mannes.

----------


## nenny

hallo ich möchte dir bzw.deinen mann davon abratten, denn ich habe schon von 4 verschiedene ärzte gehört das die unter dem beteubungsschutz mittel stehen denn ich bin jetzt abhängig von denn tabletten lag deswegen auch schon im krankenhaus damit.. damit es euch nicht genauso geht setzt die medikamente ab. 
mit lieben grüßen nenny

----------


## Christiane

Liebe nenny, 
wir leisten hier reine Aufklärungsarbeit, es liegt nicht in unserem Verantwortungsbereich, von Medikamenten o.ä. abzuraten. Wenn ein solches Mittel verschrieben wird, dann wird es in diesem Fall schon seine Berechtigung haben. Es ist traurig für dich, daß Tramal für dich solche Folgen hatte, aber wir sollten es trotzdem den betroffenen Patienten und den behandelnden Ärzten überlassen, wie mit Medikamenten umgegangen wird. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

